#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  How Many Of You Guys Have Shopped Online?Share The Is My Experience With Daraz!

## Moana

*Hi Guys!*


Recently I shopped on Daraz online shopping, what I did was I downloaded the app and went through the items and ordered a cover for my Samsumng J7. 
I would like to list the pros and cons of this online shopping site and before that share my experience with it.


I ordered the item mistakenly twice and the order was confirmed twice with a mobile phone notification. I tried cancelling the order but it was confirmed, within 4 to 5 days the item was delivered to me twice and I told them that I mistakenly confirmed the item twice and asked them whether they would take back the item, kindly they replied that it isn't a issue at all. Was happy with the delivery! 


*Pros of this online shopping site:*



If the product is on store 4-5 days of deliveryCheap items compared to other sitesHas cash on delivery service




*Cons of Daraz online shopping site:*



If the product isn't on store it will take atleast 10 days to deliver even Ebay doesn't take that long to deliver the good.Sometimes the person who delivers the item would lie us that the product can't be returned if the order is made twiceI don't think that all items are good quality ones.




*This is my experience with Daraz, why don't you guys share us your experience with online shopping the pros and cons you realised?*

----------


## Shan

I also have some online experience with Daraz.I am pretty sure it is a convenient site to order and select goods.
I have ordered perfumes,watches,sun glasses and some ornaments.Most of the time they call and confirm the orders before the processing.Though the package delivery days ranged a week or more ,(depending on the online sellers )ordered items were on hand without damages.
Daraz also offer combo packs and discounts.Shipping charges are also reasonable.What I love the most is their customer service feedback calls, which I always answer to say '☆☆☆☆☆' for the service.
All over, when it comes to online marketing the cons are inevitable.So, my advice is to select branded sellers and buy less costly things.

----------

